# path 4.15



## cardoso57 (Aug 11, 2022)

Instalei o caminho 4.15, mas não sai som, já tentei todas as alternativas, alguém sabe como resolver?


----------



## Dimlee (Aug 30, 2022)

cardoso57 said:


> Instalei o caminho 4.15, mas não sai som, já tentei todas as alternativas, alguém sabe como resolver?


There are extensive discussions on air sim forums, for example:





Mission4Today › ForumsPro › IL-2 Sturmovik › IL-2 General Discussion › 4.15 Update?


Delivering the best news and information in IL-2




www.mission4today.com









4.15 release! - Page 5 - Official Fulqrum Publishing forum


Page 5- 4.15 release! Daidalos Team discussions



forum.fulqrumpublishing.com


----------



## greybeard (Sep 29, 2022)

Tem certeza de que experimentou todos? Para mim o último do primeiro (Indirect Sound) e o segundo do segundo (il2fb.exe Classic) funcionaram (tenho áudio Realtek). [Tradutor Google]


----------

